# Windows 10 - Access Denied



## Humptyfish (Aug 8, 2015)

I recently upgraded from 8.1 Everything seemed ok until I tried running CivIV (about the only game I do play) It now generates an Access Denied error, saying I need to log in as the administrator. I am the administrator - there are no other profiles on the laptop. I have tried re-installing it all but no change. I would hate to have to revert back - any ideas what is going on ?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Have you tried Right Clicking and selecting Run As Administrator?


----------



## Humptyfish (Aug 8, 2015)

thanks dustyjay
I hadn't but when I do - it asks for permission to let Civ make alterations and then nothing happens


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

It may just be that the game is not compatible with Win 10.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

How about Right Click an Troubleshoot Compatibility?


----------



## Humptyfish (Aug 8, 2015)

Sorry to sound pessimistic but
I cant get an application icon except as a tile in the start menu or on the task bar
Neither has a troubleshoot compatibility option

I could understand an incompatibility that makes a programme crash but one that seems to be preventing access to files - just seems a bit bizarre


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Find the game's exe in file explorer, right click on it, and see if there is a compatability tab.


----------



## Humptyfish (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks again I tried this but it still didn't work

I have found a link on windows site that explains why this is going on but doesn't fix it (
for the info of anyone else stumped by this
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-08df-4760-b2ad-6b1ce61d40d4?tm=1438476252772

seems its a wider problem (


----------

